# San Luis Pass Kayak Fishing Report - 25 OCT - Christmas Bay Flounder



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fisherman,

Over the weekend I rented fishing kayaks to several groups of fishermen fishing the San Luis Pass and Christmas Bay areas. One group of guys really got on a solid flounder bite fishing with Gulp near Cold Pass. 

The Flounder were really stacked up and took a super slow bait presentation. One of the fish was over 24 inches and was released. The photo is of several fish they kept. 

At San Luis Pass Kayak we make it easy for you to access quality fishing kayaks right near the top fishing launch spots in both West Galveston Bay and Christmas Bay areas. Our rentals are $55 per day and include Prowler 13 Ocean Kayak Sit On Top Kayak, PDF-life jacket, graphite paddle, anchor, and comfortable kayak seat. We pick up and deliver kayaks right to where you want to fish. Delivery within 9 miles of the Pass is Free.

Give us a shout and we will hook you up with some quality kayak fishing.

Tight Lines!

Steve Buechner
SanLuisPassKayak.com
Kayak Fishing Guide Services and Kayak Rentals
713-391-7155


----------

